# Canon TI1 please help



## Bodine43 (Jan 31, 2010)

Friend of mine bought a Canon TI1 couple weeks ago and she is having problems with it and I know nothing about cameras thats why im on here
the lens she has is a 75-300mm could someome please tell me what settings she needs to set her lens to take action pics for baseball like catching a swing of a bat and a pitcher throwing to a catcher and a pitcher standing on the mound any help means alot. Thanks


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2010)

She should read the camera manual cover-to-cover. When she comes across something in the manual she doesn't understand, she should google it.


what settings she needs depends on several factors which you don't provide. She also needs to make several settings adjustments on the camera for, metering mode, shooting mode and focus mode.

So, in general:


The T1i should have a 'Sports' shooting mode that will keep the shutter speed up, the only problem might be that the lens she has isn't 'fast' enough for shooting a night baseball game, though she could select a high ISO setting to mitigate that. A higher ISO will result in more image noise though.
The metering mode should be set to "Evaluative"
The focus mode should be set to "continuous" (C). She needs to be aware that with the AF set to (C) the camera will trip the shutter even if the subject is not in focus.
She should learn to use the auto focus button on the back of the camera instead of relying on a 1/2 shutter button press.
Shooting action sports is one of the more difficult kinds of photography to do. It not only takes good knowledge of how the camera works, but also requires some of the more expensive lenses since you need 'fast' and 'reach'. Stuff like this lens: Canon | Telephoto EF 400mm f/2.8L IS Image Stabilizer | 2533A002


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 1, 2010)

Does your friend want to freeze time with his/her pictures? Then have them set the setting to Tv mode and set a high shutter speed (320 and up). They have to experiment with the speed though cause the higher he/she goes, the less light will enter the lens resulting in darker pictures.

Does your friend want to show fast motion with their pictures? Use the same Tv setting but have them dial in a slower shutter speed (100 -250). Make sure they follow the player or action and that the focus setting is set to Ai servo. This will make the camera adjust its focus automatically on the subject as it moves.

But like KmH mentioned, the best way to to learn about their camera is by reading the manual. Its filled with _lots_ and _lots_ of great info. READ IT!


----------

